# If You Like Janet Evanovich



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I've read all of Janet Evanovich up to Lean Mean Thirteen. I gave so many of Janet's books to friends and family. Here's another series you might like by Maddy Hunter. Start with the first one "Alpine for You".

Editorial Reviews

...as funny as anything by Katy Munger, Janet Evanovich, Joan Hess....This one gets *****. It's a winner. -- Black Bird Mysteries

Delightfully fresh, with a great deal of humor. -- Creatures 'n Crooks Bookshoppe

I found myself laughing out loud....The word 'hoot' comes to mind. -- Deadly Pleasures

Here's Maddy's web site. http://www.maddyhunter.com/pasta.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendation.  It's hard to know where to go once we run out of Plums.  I went ahead and got it.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Avalon3,
Thank you for the recommendation. I just ordered the sample of Alpine for You. I have recently finished Patricia Cornwell's Scarpetta and need something light-hearted.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I love the Plum number series but hate the between the numbers books.  If you haven't read them and are planning to, you might want to sample before you buy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sebat said:


> I love the Plum number series but hate the between the numbers books. If you haven't read them and are planning to, you might want to sample before you buy.


Good safety tip. Any particular reason you don't like them?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Good safety tip. Any particular reason you don't like them?


The stories just don't seem very well developed. Ranger and Morelli are not part of the story line. There's a new guy in them, that I really didn't care for. They read almost like she wrote them in a week 'cause she needed to make a quick buck.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, Avalon. Those sound like books I would enjoy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sebat said:


> The stories just don't seem very well developed. Ranger and Morelli are not part of the story line. There's a new guy in them, that I really didn't care for. They read almost like she wrote them in a week 'cause she needed to make a quick buck.


It's one thing for Steph to be torn between Ranger and Morelli, but I can't see bringing in a third guy. I'll definitely sample first, or maybe just try the library.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Avalon: This sound like books that I would enjoy also. I am trying a sample of Alpine for you.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I absolutely adore Janet Evanovich.  Love the number series, liked Metro Girl.  But I always get her books on audio from audible.com.  (I travel a lot and love my audio books.)  Janet can make me laugh til I cry.  I share a lot of my audio books and have turned several friends into Evanovich fans.  Some books are just better in audio and I believe Janet Evanovich makes for great audio!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

sebat said:


> I love the Plum number series but hate the between the numbers books. If you haven't read them and are planning to, you might want to sample before you buy.


I also love the Plum number books and agree with your assement of the tweeners. They just don't seem as polished, and throw in the new guy, Diesel, for no reason.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

intinst said:


> I also love the Plum number books and agree with your assement of the tweeners. They just don't seem as polished, and throw in the new guy, Diesel, for no reason.


Glad to see I'm not the only one that thought that. I had been wanting to comment on the tweeners for awhile but didn't think it was really worth starting a new thread over. This looked like as good a place as any. 

Avalon, thanks for the book suggestions. I've downloaded a sample of the first one.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, the "Passport to Peril" series looks great.  

Which is the first of the series?

Marci


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Marci said:


> Yes, the "Passport to Peril" series looks great.
> 
> Which is the first of the series?
> 
> Marci


"Alpine for You"


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion! I am going to get it right now!  I am looking forward to Plum Spooky tomorrow!


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

That's right, Plum Spooky comes out tomorrow! I like the in-between books. As a matter of fact, I like all things Janet Evanovich. My sister and I have an on-going battle between Morelli and Ranger. I'm a Morelli fan and she leans towards Ranger. Go Cupcake!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks:  Read all (pre-Kindle) but not #14; because it wasn't available for Kindle.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Plum Spooky doesn't seem to be offered in the Kindle Version. I plan on buying the hardback version to add to my collection but would like to have the option of either version. Oh well, will continue to click to add to Kindle.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> I've read all of Janet Evanovich up to Lean Mean Thirteen. I gave so many of Janet's books to friends and family. Here's another series you might like by Maddy Hunter. Start with the first one "Alpine for You".
> 
> Editorial Reviews
> 
> ...


Thanks for tell us about this series I just download the sample of the first book


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks like a fun series.  I have added the first one to my wishlist for when I actually have my Kindle.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I am actually reading the PLUM series now and I am so into it!  I will have to try this one out too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> I am actually reading the PLUM series now and I am so into it! I will have to try this one out too.


It seems that the Plum series is a recommendation that can't fail. It's January, isn't it? I think I can order #10 as soon as I get my next GC in the mail.

Happiness


----------



## traci (Nov 19, 2008)

There is one more thing that everyone who likes Janet Evanovich should do... We should all write Janet and her publisher and tell them they need to get on the ball about releasing Kindle versions of her numbers books in a timely fashion. Fearless Fourteen has been out since at least June of 2008 and it still isn't available for the Kindle. A delay that is longer than six months is just ridiculous. I wrote them and they told me they were resolving the problem by releasing Foul Play in a timely fashion. Somehow that just isn't the same as Fearless Fourteen and the other number books. Someone at her publisher obviously doesn't have a clue about ebooks and the Kindle.

Traci


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the information for the Maddy Hunter series.  I have been a fan of Janet Evanovich since the beginning.  I had a sample sent to my Kindle.  Always looking for new authors with a similar trend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

traci said:


> There is one more thing that everyone who likes Janet Evanovich should do... We should all write Janet and her publisher and tell them they need to get on the ball about releasing Kindle versions of her numbers books in a timely fashion. Fearless Fourteen has been out since at least June of 2008 and it still isn't available for the Kindle. A delay that is longer than six months is just ridiculous. I wrote them and they told me they were resolving the problem by releasing Foul Play in a timely fashion. Somehow that just isn't the same as Fearless Fourteen and the other number books. Someone at her publisher obviously doesn't have a clue about ebooks and the Kindle.
> 
> Traci


The paperback is going to be released on 6/23/09. Maybe we can expect the Kindle version about the same time. They probably want to sell as many HBs as possible before releasing the cheaper versions.

It's still a long wait.


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

Avalon3,

Thank you so much for your book suggestion.  I am thoroughly enjoying reading Alpine for You.  I have to be careful at night that I don't laugh out loud while my husband is sleeping. 

Thanks again,

Judy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I just finished the sample of Alpine for You.  It does remind me of Evanovich.  I have to read them now.  They look like fun.

Avalon, thanks again.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks like a fun series. I downloaded a sample. Thanks


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I so love this forum! I just sent myself Alpine for You. I can't wait to read it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I finished reading Alpine for You last night.  Actually, I read it in one day since I was sick in bed (better now).  

I think if I had read this series before the Plum series, I would have liked it better.  It was still good and I'll definitely read the next one.  There were some laugh out loud moments.  Nana isn't Grandma Mazur, but she's still a lot of fun.  

Plum works for me partly because I'm from N.J. and I can relate.  I'm learning a lot about Iowa.  I get a kick out of their "on time" mania.  

There's something off about Etienne for me.  Anyone else feel that?


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, Avalon!  I love the Stephanie Plum and Barney Barnaby series.  I have ordered a samply of the first Maddy Hunter book and am looking forward to checking it out right after I finish the "...in Death" book I am currently reading (probably sometime tomorrow).


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Love Janet E and Stephanie Plum.  However, I love to LISTEN to her books.  The audios are great -- so am not concerned that JE hasn't kindlized the series.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> Here's another series you might like by Maddy Hunter. Start with the first one "Alpine for You".


Avalon3,

Thank you so much for recommending this author. I read Alpine for You in a matter of hours and had quite a few laugh out loud moments. I'm going to the library tomorrow to see if they have it so my Mom can read it. She doesn't have a Kindle.

Bluebell.


----------

